# Your experience with Trek Mdone 4.5, Fuji Team Pro, Giant TCR



## ride2work (Aug 18, 2008)

I would appreciate your help with reviews of the following bikes that I am considering. I am thinking of geting an entry level Carbon bike for occasional riding, and commuting 17-20 miles each way to work 2 times per week. I mostly ride MTB and am just starting to ride road bikes, so this will need to last without a lot of upgrades.

I really want to spend $1,400 wich will buy:

Fuji Team Pro 2008 (plus 10% rebate at Performance) 105 + Ultegra derailleur

Giant TCR Composite 2 All Ultregra 

Trek 1500 2007 ??

For $400 more I can get a Madone 4.5 105 + Ultegra derailer

The specs are below. What has been your EXPERIENCE with these bikes?

.........................................................................................
GIANT TCR 

Sizes 49cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 61cm, 64cm, 

Color(s) Plutonium 

Main frame X-Fusion Quaternary phase alloy, custom butted and shaped with PowerDiamond down tube, integrated head tube, Double water bottle mounts 

Rear triangle Fuji Carbon seat stay, X-Fusion Quaternary phase alloy butted chainstays, Fuji forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger, 

Fork Fuji Lightweight 1 1/8" Full Carbon Road for integrated 


Drivetrain 
Crankset FSA Gossamer, 6061 forged alloy with 7075 alloy CNC 39/53T chainrings 

Bottom bracket Shimano BB-5500 Octalink 

Pedals N/A 

Front derailleur Shimano Ultegra, 31.8mm 

Rear derailleur Shimano Ultegra, 9-speed 

Shifters Shimano Ultegra 9-speed Shifter/Brake, Flight Deck compatible 

Cassette/freewheel SRAM, PG-970, 12/26T, 9-speed 

Chain Shimano CN-HG73 


Wheelset 
Tires Vittoria Rubino, 700 x 23c 


Features 
Brake set Shimano Ultegra 

Brake levers Shimano Ultegra 9-speed Shifter/Brake, Flight Deck compatible 

Headset Integrated Road, with convex hollow alloy 25mm spacer 

Handlebar Ritchey Logic Pro 31.8mm Road, 7075 Triple Butted Alloy 

Stem Ritchey Logic Pro 31.8mm Road, 6 degree 

Tape/grip Fuji custom cork wrap 

Saddle Fuji UltraLite Racing with Cro-moly rails 

Seat post Ritchey Comp 3-D forged road, 250mm 

Seat clamp Fuji Ultralite alloy, 31.8mm, Lazer etched 

Others 7075 alloy water bottle bolts 

Frame Weight, lb./kg. 2.7/1.23 

Complete Bike Weight, lb./kg. 17.2/7.82 


...................................................................................................
Giant TCR Composite 2 

Frame FormulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design 
Fork FormulaOne carbon fiber w/aluminum steerer 
Rims/Wheels Mavic Aksium 
Hubs See Rims/Wheels 
Spokes See Rims/Wheels 
Tires Michelin Pro Race 2, 700 x 23c 
Crankset Race Face Cadence 
Chainwheel 53/39 
Front Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 
Rear Cogs Shimano Ultegra, 10-speed: 12-25 
Shifters Shimano Ultegra STI 
Handlebars Easton EA50, 31.8mm 
Stem Easton EA50 
Brake Levers Shimano Ultegra 
Brakes Shimano 105 
Saddle Fizik Aliante Sport, titanium rails 
Seat Post Carbon 
.................................................................................
Madone 4.5
Ride
Proven ProTour geometry delivers the predictable, confidence-inspiring handling that Lance rode to seven TDF victories. 
Optimal balance of lateral stiffness and vertical compliance. 
Utilizes the inherent vibration damping qualities of OCLV to deliver just the right amount of road feedback to keep you in-tune with the road 
Fit
Performance fit and ProTour proven geometry combine to stable bike that fits naturally 
Technology
Designed using Trek's over 16-years of carbon fiber know-how, TCT carbon fiber has fewer variances than the competition, yielding uniform parts that deliver consistent ride quality from piece to piece and frame to frame. 
Proprietary E2 steerer design allows us to use considerably lighter, yet stronger forks across the entire Madone range 
Speed Trap integrated computer sensor pocket equipped 
Frameset 
Sizes 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62cm 
Frame TCT Carbon 
Fork Bontrager Race Lite, carbon w/E2 aluminum steerer; SpeedTrap compatible 
Wheels 
Wheels Bontrager Race 
Tires Bontrager Race Lite, 700x23c 
Drivetrain 
Shifters Shimano 105 STI, 10 speed 
Front Derailleur Shimano 105 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 
Crank Shimano 105 50/34 or 50/39/30 
Cassette Shimano 105 11-25 or 12-27 (triple), 10 speed 
Pedals n/a 
Components 
Saddle Bontrager Race 
Seat Post Bontrager Carbon 
Handlebars Bontrager Select VR, 31.8mm 
Stem Bontrager Select, 7 degree, 31.8mm 
Headset Aheadset w/cartridge bearings, integrated, sealed, alloy 
Brakeset Alloy dual pivot w/Shimano 105 STI levers 
.............................................................................................

No specs on 1500


----------



## Erich in Az (Jul 13, 2008)

I have an 07 Fuji Team and really like it. I'm just getting back in to road riding but put a lot of miles on CroMo frames in the old days. I like the ride of carbon over aluminum which is why I went that way.

I looked up the Team Pro, but it doesn't match the specs you give. The Pro has ultegra with DA rear not the 105/ultegra you mentioned (My team is 105/ultegra). The Fuji is a 10 speed and at least one of the options mentioned appears to be 9 speed. Not a big deal functionally, but might be for resale or 'cool' factor.

We have 3 people in our Team In Training group that are on Fuji's. 1 is on a Team RC with the C7 frame and 2 (including myself) have the C4. We were talking after a ride Saturday and we all have noticed a creak in the bottom bracket (or that's where it sounds like) but none of us have had any issues with it being an actual problem. They might just be squeaky? Just wanted to toss that out.

Are these from different LBS's? How is the service on them? That can make a big difference.

Close your eyes, and tell us what bike pops in to your head first. 

Good luck!


----------



## ride2work (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for your point of view on the Fuji. Anyone else out there riding one of these?


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

ride2work said:


> Thanks for your point of view on the Fuji. Anyone else out there riding one of these?


I just bought the 08 Fuji Team Rival. It's sold at Performance, but not listed on Fuji's website. Basically, it's the the exact same frame as the Team RC including color (C7 carbon). The components are mostly SRAM Rival, except for the brakes which are Cane Creek SCR-3. The wheels, seat, seatpost, stem, handlebars are all the same as on the Team model. You can look up those on the Fuji website.

I've only ridden it for 100 miles, but no complaints so far. It was on sale for $1600, but I used a 15% off coupon and got it for $1360. Plus, I got $136 bucks in credit as a Team Performance member. Pretty good deal, IMHO.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Get an Aluminum bike with a life time frame warranty!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife rides almost the same TCR Comp that you describe and likes it well enough. The only difference is she has Mavic elites on her bike. I would not say she LOVES the bike simply because it is the only road bike she has ever owned and she has nothing to compare it to. I have the TCR 0 with Dura Ace bits and love it.


----------

